# RJohnson442 started it ! Let's pay if forward



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Attention New ice fishermen just getting started in the sport. I have a brand-new 6 inch Maura that I got for a super crazy good deal, along with some ice fishing poles I have that are extra and probably some additional gear etc. etc.I am willing to give this auger and gearto the right person that is just getting started in this great sport that we all love. PM with a little background story on who you are where you like to fish etc. etc. I'll take PMs for the next 72 hours and will pick a winner. My challenge to my friends on this site I know we all have ice fishing gear that we do not use it just sits in the corner. why don't we pay it forward let's start this Christmas season off right. What gear do you have that you're willing to pay it forward with.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi Lovinlife
I'm new to the sport of ice fishing. I'm looking for a new Vexilar FLX-28, some Lake Erie Rapala jigging raps and a new Milwaukee Fuel drill and Clam plate combo to get started this ice season. A few dozen epoxy coated hand painted tungsten jigs should do the trick as well. 
If you can drop it off at my house or meet me half way that'd be great. 
Sincerely, Minnowhead


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## Lee in NEOH (Aug 2, 2009)

lovin life said:


> View attachment 224916


I know for a fact that a new to here fella by the handle of mosquito walleye is going to start ice fishing this winter and has zeor gear. I've offered to guide him, but he could sure use an auger....


----------



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

Thank you for thinking about me Lee in NEOH, Can't wait to try it this year. I know I will become as addicted as I am to my normal walleye fishing. Thank you once again Lovin Life for thinking of the new people and wanting to help out!


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Nice gesture Lovin.


----------



## jmshar (Jul 9, 2011)

lovin life said:


> Attention New ice fishermen just getting started in the sport. I have a brand-new 6 inch Maura that I got for a super crazy good deal, along with some ice fishing poles I have that are extra and probably some additional gear etc. etc.I am willing to give this auger and gearto the right person that is just getting started in this great sport that we all love. PM with a little background story on who you are where you like to fish etc. etc. I'll take PMs for the next 72 hours and will pick a winner. My challenge to my friends on this site I know we all have ice fishing gear that we do not use it just sits in the corner. why don't we pay it forward let's start this Christmas season off right. What gear do you have that you're willing to pay it forward with.


Outstanding Gesture!!!!... I applaud you... Nice things happen to Nice people is what I have been taught...


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

I have an 8" Mora Auger with 2 extra sets of blades and a couple of rods I can part with.

Wes


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Okay we have a winner. The gear will go to a 16 year old grandson of an OGF member. He just starting out on the ice and I definitely remember how it was tough affording gear back in the day. Hope everyone can keep this thread going thru the holiday season


----------



## Another Fisherman (Feb 3, 2011)

I've updated my shantys over the last couple of years. Gave away a shappell minute man to a kid that was using a pop up blind for fishing ponds and gave my shappell dx4000 to another looking to get into ice fishing more.


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

Another Fisherman said:


> I've updated my shantys over the last couple of years. Gave away a shappell minute man to a kid that was using a pop up blind for fishing ponds and gave my shappell dx4000 to another looking to get into ice fishing more.


I tried a pop up blind last year and since then I haven't been out ice fishing much because I haven't been able to afford a shanty! I'm gonna use the auger that rjohnson is kindly giving me this winter to hopefully catch some steelies through the ice!


----------



## Another Fisherman (Feb 3, 2011)

EyeCatchEm said:


> I tried a pop up blind last year and since then I haven't been out ice fishing much because I haven't been able to afford a shanty! I'm gonna use the auger that rjohnson is kindly giving me this winter to hopefully catch some steelies through the ice!


If I had another shanty to give I would let you have it. I sure someone will chime in sooner or later that will set you up. We get ice on erie your welcome to go out with me.


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

x2 on taking you out... especially for steelhead


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

Awesome, I'd love to get out on Erie! Now I'm praying for ice haha!


----------

